# What reel do i want for Christmas?



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

OK I need a new inshore reel. My little Shimano is still working great after about 5+ years of trashing it but I think it's time for that reel to be a backup. I want a reel I can use for slot Redfish and Trout, but still be able to handle a big Red or a Schoolie King. Right now I'm interested in U.S. reels. Any suggestions ?


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I haveheard good things about us reels!!!!! I am going to get a couple of them when I can hide a few bucks from the wife.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

i had the same conflict i wanted something that i could use inshore for redfish and trout but also something i could use for snapper and bull reds and grouper what i got was a Shimano Stradic 8000(which is the perfect size small enough to jig with but tough enough to handle reeling in the big fish) What i got rod wise is a Shimano Trevala,when the salesman at half hitch bait and tackle showed me this he said "im going to hold this end and i want you to try to break it" i tried with all my weight and i could not break it. now this rod is the perfect rod it is small enough to jig with and feel every little nibble and is tough enough to catch big fish so far a 38 inch AJ a 9.7 lb red snapper and a 24lb grouper and countless specks and slot redfishall of these were reeled in with no trouble i like this setup so much im buying 2 more of the same setups for this Christmas i hope this helps good luck Garett


----------



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

The Stradic 8000 seems awfully big to me for trout and slot redfish. Seems to me they'd be skiing across the top of the water as you were reeling them in . 

What I bought when I was looking for something small enough for trout and reds, but hefty enough for bigger redfish and snook was a Penn Slammer, the size I got was the 460, but after casting that thing for a couple of hours my arm feels like it's going to fall off (the combo seems awfully heavy, or maybe I'm getting to be a wimp in my old age), so looking back I wish I would've gotten the 360. Having said that, I've caught trout, reds, snook, legal cobia and kings and about a million spanish on it withonly oneproblem. The only problem I've had is the paint started coming off on parts of it, so I took it into work a few weeks and painted it and made it look like new. 

Daiwa also makes some reels you might be interested in. It also depends on your price range (or whoever's going to be buying you Christmas gifts price range). You almost can't go wrong with a Shimano, but I guess I'm also getting cheap in my old age and almost can't see paying the money they want for some of them.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

as far as the stradic 8000 being to big it really is not as big as you think i have a 6000 and sometimes cant tell them apart and if you turn the drag low then its still a good fight now i can tell a bit of diffrence in the retrieval rate but i use mine targeting (big) reds and specks as well as a butterfly jigging reel if its to big then go with a 4000 or 2500 anyhow good luck Garett


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

on the high side i love my cabo pts30 but, on the low side i like my spheros 4000. both function as well as the other. i do think i will have more longevity out of the quantum. when it was time to ad to the arsenal again i went spheros again. 100.00 cheaper.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

personally, i wouldn't go any bigger than a 4000 stradic.


----------



## flaxterra (Oct 21, 2007)

i have two 240XL us reels and love them. i've had one for almost a year and the other for about two months. no problems at all, holds an amazing amount of line. great drag and also comes with arbors to take up space on the spool in case you dont want all that line. they cast really well and if you shop around you can find them cheeper than most other higher end reels. i've used them inshore for redfish and trout. also in the surf for pompano.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I've decided between the 230 and 240 XL us Reel. I know Boaters World has them, but does Outcast?


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I just left Outcast and they carry the US Reels. I would really look at the Cabos and Stradics before I made the decision.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Van Staal 100


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *tmass (11/21/2007)*Van Staal 100




I'd get a VSB100 in black but its only a few hundred dollars out of my range :doh


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

one of the new 4000 sustains.


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

the new stradic 2500 looks pretty good, the only thing i had a concern about is the way you have to tighten the handle.

My cousin just got a us reel and that thing can cast a mile, awsome reel, meant for braid


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Any Van Staal 100s for sale for less than 300????? There is one on Ebay but its $400 I think and it's gold--too much BLING for me :doh


----------



## Pastor Billy (Oct 4, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (11/19/2007)*OK I need a new inshore reel. My little Shimano is still working great after about 5+ years of trashing it but I think it's time for that reel to be a backup. I want a reel I can use for slot Redfish and Trout, but still be able to handle a big Red or a Schoolie King. Right now I'm interested in U.S. reels. Any suggestions ?




I have several anglers fishing with the new WaveCast Reel who competes in the IFA Redfish Tour. Contact me @ 380-0606 if you are interested in seeing one. Click on this link to read more about the reel.



http://www.fishingproductsonline.com/Product/wavecast/

























http://www.fishingproductsonline.com/Product/wavecast/​


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Well this Is just one man,s opinion I agree with most of everybody on here about the style of reel to use for slot reds ,bull reds and everything in between, You can,t go wrong with buying a Stradic, Or a Sahara and even a Spheros , you can even buy a Sedona 4000 and put 15lb test line on and with the right rod, get everything your looking for , for inshore fish if you want to buy a Shimano Reel ,which I have some , but The Penn reels ,from 430 to a 550 ssg will do the same Job, Don,t know too much about U.S reels ,But if you go by any of the local tackle shop,s they will be more than Happy to set you up with the right combo,We have the Spheros for 10% off at HHT if you are interested, Tight Lines everybody!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Pastor Billy (11/23/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *wishiniwasfishin07 (11/19/2007)*OK I need a new inshore reel. My little Shimano is still working great after about 5+ years of trashing it but I think it's time for that reel to be a backup. I want a reel I can use for slot Redfish and Trout, but still be able to handle a big Red or a Schoolie King. Right now I'm interested in U.S. reels. Any suggestions ?
> ...


JLMass won one of those reels in the RFRA raffle, i fished it and i must say, i was very impressed!, great reel for the money:bowdown


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

> *VS200B (11/20/2007)*personally, i wouldn't go any bigger than a 4000 stradic.


I fish for king mackeral and bull redfish with a 2500 stradic.....if you put 20 lb. powere pro on it, it WILL work. I would never use anything larger than a 4000 for inshore fishing.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

a penn slammer 360 with 15 pound power pro with an 8-17 lb rod would be a nice combo for what you are looking for


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

how about a silver vs150 for $450? (mint condition)


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

feel the difference! just pick up a Fin-Nor at gbb&t


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I've got a Stradic 2500 and it's great if not a little big for specks. I haven't caught anything bigger than that yet, but I'm sure it could handle it. I've got it on a 7' BPS rod with 8 lb test and it'll cast a mile. Smooth as butter and a really good price. I got mine with a rod for 140$.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *nb&twil (11/27/2007)*how about a silver vs150 for $450? (mint condition)




I need a bail. If it was a VSB I'd be interested. thanks


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

> *nb&twil (11/27/2007)*how about a silver vs150 for $450? (mint condition)


Is that the reel I just got from you or are youliquadating all of your VS reels and collecting Penns now?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I recently got a 2500 stradic

no complaints thus far :letsdrink


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

I have several anglers fishing with the new WaveCast Reel who competes in the IFA Redfish Tour. Contact me @ 380-0606 if you are interested in seeing one. Click on this link to read more about the reel.

http://www.fishingproductsonline.com/Product/wavecast/



















http://www.fishingproductsonline.com/Product/wavecast/​[/quote]



what price range are these in?

my cabo pts 30 flew out out of the boat on the interstate @ 70mph. replaced the handle and back to the races. held up damn well.


----------



## Joseph34306 (Dec 8, 2007)

Whatever you get I would go with a Shimano!!!


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey EGO MANIACS The big rich companies love your SUPERFICIAL MINDS ,Wake UP ! THE SPHEROS IS THE BEST REEL ON THE MARKET.DUH! 79.00


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

nb&twil I sent you a PM


----------

